# Rac



## awberry@charterinternet.com (Jun 29, 2011)

Does anyone know or work as a RAC Auditor?  I am interested in pursuing this but do not know where to start to look for openings?  Any suggestions


----------



## bfontaine (Jun 29, 2011)

I would suggest contacting them directly.  There is a list of them on CMS. See link:
http://www.cms.gov/Recovery-Audit-Program/Downloads/RACAbbr.pdf 
I don't know anyone personally, but someone at their phone numbers should be able to help you.


----------

